# Sticky  Get your stealth pro heaters out!!!!!



## hillmar

Just saw this in a few forums including simply discus! If you don't have a receipt call marineland and they will exchange it for there other non pro models. Just pulled mine out! 
Marineland Pro Stealth Heater Volunatry Recall - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## 24/7

Sticky until we find out if this recall is for Canada as well

Anyone add info as they find it.

J


----------



## hillmar

Here is the simply discus thread! Looks like new threads are showing up everywhere! If it is valid in Canada wonder if any sponsor will be accepting the return without receipts since I have no idea where mine went! Maybe I'll try petsmart today to see if they know anything!
Stealth pro heater recall


----------



## beN

you know, ive been noticing my tank getting warmer with this heater. i leave it @ 68 and its hot to the touch. Maybe i should switch out.

im going to keep a close eye on this thread. thanks for posting!!

mine is not a "pro series", but i will also check @ petsmart today for my own benefit.


----------



## The Guy

*stealth recall*

I just bought 2 stealth pro 50 watt heaters have not used them yet, now after reading and seeing some of the reviews I'm returning them and I'll go with eheim jager.


----------



## Diztrbd1

wonder if this just involves Petsmart....was trying to find out more info....the marineland website says nothing about it. And every forum I've seen any info about it on. is the same email from Petsmart to whoever. You'd think Marineland would post it on their website. I don't see anything about it on Petsmarts website either.


----------



## Mferko

im gonna go buy a new heater today, guess i know which one not to buy


----------



## Diztrbd1

I just verified with Petsmart on Marine way that this is totally valid.
If you have the reciept and it's within 60 days , you can get a full refund
if you don't then they will do 1 of 2 things:
1) issue a store credit/gift card ( I believe he said would be good for 60 days)
2) let you exchange it

here is a copy of the email Petsmart sent out:

*February 11, 2011

Dear Valued PetSmart Pet Parent,

Marineland has issued a voluntary withdrawal of the Stealth PRO Submersible Heater (100, 200 and 250 watt). The product is being withdrawn due to a quality issue.

If you have this product, please stop using it immediately and take the following steps:

1. Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity
2. Let the heater cool for 15 minutes
3. Remove the heater from the tank

Please bring the product to your closest PetSmart for a full refund or exchange. Replace the product with a comparable heater as soon as possible to maintain the temperature of your aquarium. A PetSmart store associate can help you select the right heater for your aquatic environment.

If you have questions about this withdrawal, please call Marineland Customer Service at 800-526-0650 or 800-432-6986.

At PetSmart, we are concerned pet parents, too. We will continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet during this time.*


----------



## jobber

This may be a series or a batch issue. I've sent a enquiry to marineland to confirm this and ask for batch numbers affected. knew i should have gone inline heating....


----------



## Diztrbd1

going by all the horror stories I have read about them , I would say it probably affects them all lol
glad I went with the visa-therm series... gonna go with Jager from here on out myself probably


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I never trust any of those heaters. Both tanks are on external controllers. As long as it heats and doesn't shatter I don't care. But for my money, it seems Ebos are the way to go.


----------



## jobber

to heck with the response from marineland.
save me the potential of a explosion and a mess to clean up
...off to petsmart i go and an update to the tank journal.


----------



## mikebike

Hi Folks,
I found this letter on another forum,
This number works from Canada but they are closed today 800-526-0650

I have 2 of there Marineland Stealth Pro heaters:<(

Marineland Stealth Pro Heater Recall Issued

This has been posted on a zillion forums:

February 11, 2011

Dear Valued [chain store name here] Pet Parent,

Marineland has issued a voluntary withdrawal of the Stealth PRO Submersible Heater (100, 200 and 250 watt). The product is being withdrawn due to a quality issue.

If you have this product, please stop using it immediately and take the following steps:

1. Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity 
2. Let the heater cool for 15 minutes
3. Remove the heater from the tank

Please bring the product to your closest [chain store name here] for a full refund or exchange. Replace the product with a comparable heater as soon as possible to maintain the temperature of your aquarium. A [chain store name here] store associate can help you select the right heater for your aquatic environment.

If you have questions about this withdrawal, please call Marineland Customer Service at 800-526-0650 or 800-432-6986.

At [chain store name here], we are concerned pet parents, too. We will continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet during this time.

Unfortunately, I've been throwing mine in the trash!


----------



## gklaw

Incidentally, I used various brands of heaters. Never have a propblem with any brand except the Stealth. Most brands, except Ebo, eventually leaks into the glass part - at least that is a visual warning to keep any eye out.

The plastic of the Stealth, the fact they are also black, could fail without any warning.

Ebo I think is now my preference until I found a worthwhile Titanium. My first Ebo bought over 12 years ago is till going strong. Also have one that is probably 20 years old. Although the new Ebo does not appear to be as robust.


----------



## sakai

what about the 300w heaters, is it covered too?


----------



## Diztrbd1

from what I was told the 300 watt was not ....just the 100, 200 and 250 watt


----------



## MadgicBug

I knew I should have stuck with my gut and picked up the my trusty Ebo. They are the only ones that have not failed or disappointed me.

FYI - Another bad heater that I had was the Tronics. 1 died in 2yrs and 1 in 2mos (250W - which the Stelth pro replaced). Email and called Hagen and haven't heard peep from them.


----------



## Victor

Are all marineland stealth heaters part of the pro series? I have a two stealth heaters and I still have the box but it does not have pro on it anywhere just stealth shatter proof heater


----------



## MadgicBug

The pros are the one where the dial turns Green and Red.


----------



## jobber

done deal. i pushed the panic button today and got mine exchanged for store credit without any issues. I've only had mine for 1.5 months. But I've already wanted to upgrade.
Petsmart is well aware of the recall - hence the no issues or hazzle for the exchange, even w/o a receipt. 

Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## CRS Fan

I have a 150W version, SO...... I guess I'm in the clear !


----------



## Grete_J

Soo.... can we go to any Petsmart to return them, regardless of whether we have the receipt/packaging or not? Is it exchange only?


----------



## hillmar

Grete_J said:


> Soo.... can we go to any Petsmart to return them, regardless of whether we have the receipt/packaging or not? Is it exchange only?


Yeah they are exchange or store credit without receipt. With receipt you can get your money back if it is within 60 days


----------



## RD.

According to the Marineland rep that I spoke with today, all Stealth Pro models starting at 100W, and up are affected by this "withdrawal" as they put it. They are not wanting to use the word recall, as at this point they are not recalling them. 
The models that are mentioned by Petsmart are most likely the only models/sizes that they sell, but again, according to Marineland, ALL Stealth Pros from 100W & up are affected.

For those counting on the superiority of Ebo Jager heaters, I wouldn't get overly excited about those either. I've used them for many years, some lasting 15 yrs or more, but the moment that Eheim bought them out (several yrs back) their quality control went out the window. So much so that the owner of Pets & Ponds told me that Ebo's have the highest rate of return due to failure out of all of the models of heaters that they sell. Pretty much what happened to the Stealth Pros.

Here's a review on Ebo Jager heaters.

Cichlid-forum Reviews Section

If you read through the last few pages you'll notice that all of those negative reviews came in after Eheim took Ebo over. (approx 2004)

Rena Smart Heaters are a very good design, but due to lack of sales they have just recently been discontinued.

I also run controllers on my tanks, have grounding probes, and GFCI circuit protection, but none of that is going go to help a whole lot if/when a heater actually explodes in your tank. People have had livestock wiped out, and one person had the end of his 75 gallon blown out. Nice work Marineland.
The sad part is Marineland has known about these issues for a long time, and simply stuck their head in the sand until Petsmart forced them into the position they are now in.


----------



## bamboo

Does anyone know if it applies to the older models?
The pro has the indicator light on the knob, mine is all black.


----------



## RD.

This only applies to the Stealth *Pro* models, from 100W and up.

I have some older Stealths from 6-7 yrs ago that are still working like champs.


----------



## bamboo

Thanks! just thought i ask, cause a couple of my older stealths are not working accurately.
Mine works backwards and sometimes it stays at a certain temp even when i adjust it.
Anyone experince this as well?


----------



## bamboo

UPDATE:
I just got off the phone with United Pet Group and they said the memo was sent out.
older and Pro series is being asked for back, replacing it with Visi Therm glass heaters.


----------



## Mferko

RD. said:


> According to the Marineland rep that I spoke with today, all Stealth Pro models starting at 100W, and up are affected by this "withdrawal" as they put it. They are not wanting to use the word recall, as at this point they are not recalling them.
> The models that are mentioned by Petsmart are most likely the only models/sizes that they sell, but again, according to Marineland, ALL Stealth Pros from 100W & up are affected.
> 
> For those counting on the superiority of Ebo Jager heaters, I wouldn't get overly excited about those either. I've used them for many years, some lasting 15 yrs or more, but the moment that Eheim bought them out (several yrs back) their quality control went out the window. So much so that the owner of Pets & Ponds told me that Ebo's have the highest rate of return due to failure out of all of the models of heaters that they sell. Pretty much what happened to the Stealth Pros.
> 
> Here's a review on Ebo Jager heaters.
> 
> Cichlid-forum Reviews Section
> 
> If you read through the last few pages you'll notice that all of those negative reviews came in after Eheim took Ebo over. (approx 2004)
> 
> Rena Smart Heaters are a very good design, but due to lack of sales they have just recently been discontinued.
> 
> I also run controllers on my tanks, have grounding probes, and GFCI circuit protection, but none of that is going go to help a whole lot if/when a heater actually explodes in your tank. People have had livestock wiped out, and one person had the end of his 75 gallon blown out. Nice work Marineland.
> The sad part is Marineland has known about these issues for a long time, and simply stuck their head in the sand until Petsmart forced them into the position they are now in.


lol damnit i just went and bought an ebo yesterday, il make sure to file this receipt


----------



## RD.

Personally I don't think that replacing an older Stealth for one of their glass Visi Therms is a step up, but maybe that's just me. As of right now I don't want anything to do with Marineland heaters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

RD. said:


> Personally I don't think that replacing an older Stealth for one of their glass Visi Therms is a step up, but maybe that's just me. As of right now I don't want anything to do with Marineland heaters.


+1 on this. I replaced my 2 visitherms with the Stealths because they both leaked and I could see the water inside them. I'll take my chances with the Ebos or go to titanium heaters.


----------



## Mferko

i like the fluval e series.. hagan reps have proven themselves to be awesome lately and it has a 5 year warranty


----------



## hillmar

Just got back from petsmart and got my 50 bux store credit card..... No questions asked, took only 5 min. On another note, I just hooked up my fluval E300 heater, set it to 84 on the electronic display since last night. Today its staying at 82 with a solid blue display. No increase whatsoever. Why won't it reach the green 84 mark??!! Am I going to need to set it to 86 to get it to 84? or could it be that I have my 2028 exhaust pipe pointing directly at the heater?? 
Its hooked up to my 55gallon too so its overpowered.


----------



## RD.

I haven't used Fluval E's, but by the looks of some of the reviews on that link previously posted it's not exactly getting glowing reviews either. At least they aren't blowing up. 

2wheelsx2 ........ I also think that titaniums may be the way to go, but most of the better quality ones come with a controller attached, which I really don't need. (I already have controllers in place)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

RD. said:


> I
> 2wheelsx2 ........ I also think that titaniums may be the way to go, but most of the better quality ones come with a controller attached, which I really don't need. (I already have controllers in place)


Yes, that's the reason I don't have them yet also. I have controllers on both my tanks because I don't trust the cheapies in the heaters. I have a Ranco on one and a Digital Aquatics one on my discus tank.


----------



## gmachine19

I had my heater since spring. Looks like I bought the better batch...


----------



## Keri

Sooo... if I bought mine a few years ago what do I do??? 

I originally had 2 and one kept shorting out my breaker so I threw it away and replaced it with another brand.


----------



## Grete_J

Mferko said:


> i like the fluval e series.. hagan reps have proven themselves to be awesome lately and it has a 5 year warranty


That part about Hagen products scare me. I'll give it that their customer service sounds great, they take responsibility for faulty products sold.... but recently it would seem as though ALOT of the products they're pumping out are faulty. Makes me wonder about quality assurance, testing, etc...


----------



## MELLO

hillmar said:


> Just got back from petsmart and got my 50 bux store credit card..... No questions asked, took only 5 min. On another note, I just hooked up my fluval E300 heater, set it to 84 on the electronic display since last night. Today its staying at 82 with a solid blue display. No increase whatsoever. Why won't it reach the green 84 mark??!! Am I going to need to set it to 86 to get it to 84? or could it be that I have my 2028 exhaust pipe pointing directly at the heater??
> Its hooked up to my 55gallon too so its overpowered.


which petsmart location did you go?


----------



## Keri

This is the one I have:
Stealth or Stealth Pro?










Don't mind all the guck on it, it's in the back of my reef tank


----------



## hillmar

Keri said:


> This is the one I have:
> Stealth or Stealth Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind all the guck on it, it's in the back of my reef tank


It looks like a stealth and not a pro. The top dial is see through plastic and it changes color from green to red.


----------



## hillmar

MELLO said:


> which petsmart location did you go?


marine way location.


----------



## Diztrbd1

doesn't look like the pro to me, but I could be wrong. It might say what it is on the tube somewhere under the gunk lol


----------



## Keri

lol, sorry, stuff grows rapidly in marine tanks

thanks


----------



## EDGE

Do you need a receipt to do a return at J&L?


----------



## jobber

JL need receipt and will get store credit. Petsmart, no receipt and will get store credit. 
Got mine exchanged yesterday without any hassle.


----------



## jobber

Some more information:
Marineland to stop selling some Stealth Pro Heaters, investigate quality issues
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=16775847#post16775847
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater-3.html


----------



## _TiDy_

returned two of mine for store credit at petsmart on grandview hwy. Took them a while to figure out what to do but they got it done


----------



## RD.

Marineland has known about this problem for over a year now, and they are fully aware that the issues with their Pro models involves far more than just their ML series, as stated in the letter linked to above that was released by United Pet Group.

Exploding Marineland Stealth Pro Heaters

As you can see in the link above last year they apparently admitted to the G & H lots also having issues, including exploding in consumers tanks. I read the same thing about the G & H lots 6 months ago when someone else posted issues about their Pro models, and according to that Marineland rep they also admitted that some of the heaters in the G & H lots were defective.
I also read very recently where someone had a Pro model explode, and when I asked them what the lot # was they said that it was a ML. (ML90453 to be precise)

IMO the entire Stealth Pro line is at this point potentially defective, Marineland is simply now playing CYA.

This entire fiasco with Marineland is a classic example of why one should always use a grounding probe, and have their aquarium protected by a GFCI. (Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter)


----------



## bamboo

Thanks for all the info RD

Does anyone know which brand and model of heaters is good to get? I need to buy new heaters after returning my stealths.

Has anyone tried returning their stealths to King Eds? Seems like they have a good selection of heaters.


----------



## Raven

Obviously i need to read the forums more, i got up this morning to find my reef tank in a dismal state... i have a stealth pro heater and it EXPLODED!!!!!

I had bits of black plastic all over the tank, metal hanging out the heater and some dead coral (thankfully the fish survived and the tank didn't crack) 

Im soooo not happy right now, and im off to buy a new heater.


----------



## jobber

You should take pictures to document this incident.


----------



## RD.

Raven - near the top of the base of the heater there should be a model # in white print. If possible could you please post the model #?

Sorry to hear about your tank. The Pro models contain mica so hopefully that doesn't affect the health of anything in your tank further.


----------



## Mferko

hillmar said:


> Just got back from petsmart and got my 50 bux store credit card..... No questions asked, took only 5 min. On another note, I just hooked up my fluval E300 heater, set it to 84 on the electronic display since last night. Today its staying at 82 with a solid blue display. No increase whatsoever. Why won't it reach the green 84 mark??!! Am I going to need to set it to 86 to get it to 84? or could it be that I have my 2028 exhaust pipe pointing directly at the heater??
> Its hooked up to my 55gallon too so its overpowered.


if its flashing LF you need more flow going past it, i had that problem when i first got it works good now


----------



## couch

I talked to Marina a month or so ago about my Stealth heaters. Out of 10 or so 3 were dead and at least one other one was going a little haywire. I was told the stealth heaters were lifetime guarantee and to send them back and they will replace them.

Rich


----------



## mikebike

I wish I'd known that I trough out 6 last year.

I called Marineland today 1800 338 4896 and they are sending me 2 of the replacement glass ones (visitherm I believe).
I just use the same packaging to return the old ones.


----------



## jobber

Here is the response I received from United Pets, parent company of Marineland: 

"The Stealth style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them.* We have two options to offer you.* We can either replace your heater with a new Visi-therm Deluxe, glass style heater of equal quality and wattage, or we can refund your money for the heater.* In either case, we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you.* If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us either with a receipt for your heater or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost.* We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.* If you have any questions, please let me know or call 

1-800-338-4896.

*

Sincerely,

United Pet Group"

*


----------



## rwong2k10

is this for all models? i have a 25 watt one? is that one safe?


----------



## jobber

You mind as well call them and get a replacement visitherm or full refund.even if it is 25w. Why not, better be safe than sorry.


----------



## fish

i call island pet at richmond, with receipt they refuse for exchange ,
what i should do


----------



## EDGE

Talk to Marineland directly or ask Rastapus (Grant) on what is his store policy on the stealth pro recall.


----------



## jobber

fish said:


> i call island pet at richmond, with receipt they refuse for exchange ,
> what i should do


"The Stealth style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them.* We have *two options to offer you*.* *We can either replace your heater with a new Visi-therm Deluxe*, glass style heater of equal quality and wattage, or we can refund your money for the heater.* In either case, *we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you.* If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us either with a receipt for your heater or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost.** We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.* If you have any questions, please let me know or call

1-800-338-4896. *<-- so call this number*

*

Sincerely,

United Pet Group"


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Someone said that Pet-smart on marine will exchange or give you store credit. You could just try and go there.


----------



## qyrus

Does anyone know if King Ed will accept returns?


----------



## sakai

mikeike said:


> I wish I'd known that I trough out 6 last year.
> 
> I called Marineland today 1800 338 4896 and they are sending me 2 of the replacement glass ones (visitherm I believe).
> I just use the same packaging to return the old ones.


Do you have to have a reciept for them to send you a new one? 
I have 2 300w heaters but lost the reciept, no local place will take it back.


----------



## jobber

petsmart will take it back w/o receipt.

MARINELAND:
"please provide us either with a receipt for your heater *or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost.** We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.* If you have any questions, please let me know or call

1-800-338-4896. <-- so call this number


----------



## mikebike

I don't have the receipts either.
They are used heaters I picked up with tanks I bought last year.


----------



## jobber

*you don't need a receipt to get an exchange*.

If you don't have a receipt:
from the information gathered and the response received from marineland: 
they will exchange and give you a new visitherm. contact them. what you need to do is call them and get further instructions of what you want to do.
if you want a refund but don't have a receipt, then printout the online webpage of the place you bought it from (big al's online, petsmart, pets & ponds) and send the page to marineland. 
you got choices.
I'll post the information from Marineland....again.

*"The Stealth style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them.* We have two options to offer you.* We can either replace your heater with a new Visi-therm Deluxe, glass style heater of equal quality and wattage, or we can refund your money for the heater.* In either case, we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you.* If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us either with a receipt for your heater or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost.* We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.* If you have any questions, please let me know or call
1-800-338-4896. <-- so call this number

Sincerely,

United Pet Group"*


----------



## LikeItLow

so if i dont have a reciept how do i return it?















lol sorry couldnt resist


----------



## RD.

> In either case, we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you.* If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us either with a receipt for your heater or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost.*


What exactly do they mean by a call tag? 
I've spoken with 2 different reps, and both stated that I would have to mail any/all defective units back to them before I would be reimbursed via funds or a replacement visitherm glass heater. No mention of anyone picking up anything. I have zero interest in having a glass visitherm heater, and cost wise shipping a single heater to the US isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Keri

I cannot find a store anywhere in bc with a website where i can print out a price to replace a 300w stealth heater, they have all pulled them from their site


----------



## RD.

Stealth Pro Shatter Proof Heaters


----------



## Keri

I just phoned and the person I spoke with said that it's not a "recall" but that the current stock is being reviewed and my older heater should be fine if it has not yet caused any problems. She said that the things they are concerned about are heaters that are not heating to correct temps or sending out stray voltage and that they are finding this is most often the case with people who have larger tanks that try to heat them with just one heater (I have two) or people that try to use less than the recommended wattage in their tanks... She said the heaters typically last 5 years. 

I do recommend that you call that # though and ask for yourselves.

1-800-338-4896


----------



## hillmar

Raven said:


> Obviously i need to read the forums more, i got up this morning to find my reef tank in a dismal state... i have a stealth pro heater and it EXPLODED!!!!!
> 
> I had bits of black plastic all over the tank, metal hanging out the heater and some dead coral (thankfully the fish survived and the tank didn't crack)
> 
> Im soooo not happy right now, and im off to buy a new heater.





Keri said:


> I just phoned and the person I spoke with said that it's not a "recall" but that the current stock is being reviewed and my older heater should be fine if it has not yet caused any problems. She said that the things they are concerned about are heaters that are not heating to correct temps or sending out stray voltage and that they are finding this is most often the case with people who have larger tanks that try to heat them with just one heater (I have two) or people that try to use less than the recommended wattage in their tanks... She said the heaters typically last 5 years.
> 
> I do recommend that you call that # though and ask for yourselves.
> 
> 1-800-338-4896


I'm not sure which Rep you talked to but the problem with these stealth heaters is that they steam up inside and actually explode. In some cases explode hard enough to take out a panel of glass, and less extreme to have bits of the heater floating around your tank. People are calling it a ticking time bomb ready to go off without warning. I know on one of the first documented cases of it exploding they had to replace brand new hardwood floors, tank, livestock etc to someone that documented the explosion. Here is some pics of the explosion and what it can do:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater-3.html


> This morning I was changing water trying to keep my bushinose alive and it was cold. It was cold outside and the tank is in the coolest part of the house. So I thought that since the heater was stuck in the on position I would just plug it in for a short time and try and heat up the tank.
> 
> After being plugged in for about five minutes, I heard a large explosion. It was very powerful and I could hear rocks shifting. When I looked huge poisonous smelling smoke was just pouring out of the top and bubling up from the heater with large smoke filled bubbles. I could smell the smoke on my jacket on the way to work in the car and it was hung 25 feet away. I could smell it in the house when I came home from work. The water in the tank smells strongly of burnt plastic and wiring and I have to go and change the water now.
> 
> The black tube was split in a fairly straight line from the top to the bottom.
> 
> I'll write in later with the serial number but I won't stop. I'm going to consumer protection. These need to be recalled and the manufacturer fined for still alowing these to be sold after all this time since they were notified of the problem.


----------



## Keri

Oh  it was the rep at that number. I didn't catch her name.


----------



## RD.

The reps are most likely being briefed every day & supplied with new double talk. The word "recall" may have legal ramifications, so they (United Pet Groups) has created less caustic legal speak to cover their keesters. 
I thought that I had posted the following link already, but apparently not.

Marineland to stop selling some Stealth Pro Heaters, investigate quality issues

If you scroll down you will find United Pet Groups letter to their distributors, and find plenty of legal speak. According to UPG, this "investigation" only involves Stealth heaters (both Pro as well as the older pre Pro models) that are under the ML and ETP lots. Yet last year their own reps from Marineland admitted to various consumers that their G and H lots were also having issues.

Hmmmmm, it's all so confusing.


----------



## Maxxxboost

So i just returned my heater and got a store credit. I then went to JL and bought a Ehiem heater but i think i might return it

My question is, what is the most popular heater that people tend to use?

Thanks in advanced.

OH, and make sure you know how much you paid for it. They tried credit me back 29.99 for a 250W heater because they don't have UPC's on hand. But overall, my experience at PetSmart is great.


----------



## turtlez

Well this is frustrating.
I bought 2 250watt stealth pros to put on either side of my 110gallon....what a mistake.

Im paranoid so until I get a chance to take it back to J&L tomorrow (yes I still kept the receipt from December) I have taken the heaters off the sides and put them in the middle of the tank, away from the glass 

It just sucks because the ebo's are too tall to keep in my tank, I have to put them on their sides which looks really dumb and my turtle knocks them down like that; the stealth pros were short enough to keep upright.

Any replacement ideas? Any places that will give me a refund rather than store credit?
How much are they giving at Petsmart if I were to go without a receipt?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

turtlez said:


> Any replacement ideas? Any places that will give me a refund rather than store credit?


If you are running a canister run a Hydor ETH inline, then you don't have to worry about any of that.


----------



## skrick

petsmart is replacing with topfin heater I just called the one in surrey or instore credit


----------



## bamboo

I've only seen Topfin , Elite, and Fluval M series heaters at Petsmart.
Are they any good?
Thanks!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Personally, if you can't get the heater you want and they won't give a refund, I'd just throw the thing in the garbage. I'm not risking 100 gallons of water on my floor and killing all my stock. I can buy a whole lot of heaters if that happened.


----------



## mdwflyer

2wheelsx2 said:


> Personally, if you can't get the heater you want and they won't give a refund, I'd just throw the thing in the garbage. I'm not risking 100 gallons of water on my floor and killing all my stock. I can buy a whole lot of heaters if that happened.


Sorta +1 buy the heater you want, then take your stealth to Petsmart for credit and get other stuff.

I've moved my 2 250's into the sump, and am trying to decide what to replace them with...


----------



## bamboo

I just got off the phone with Ron at King Ed and he said he doesn't know anything about the withdrawal. He said he'll be waiting for his supplier rep next week, but i thought these were faxed or emailed?
Anyone else talked to King Ed about the Stealth withdrawal?


----------



## skrick

Just received a refund with no receipt at petsmart for $51.51 in store credit for the 200w


----------



## mikebike

It is odd how the replacements are working.
I called the number 1800 338 4896
and they will send me 2 replacement heaters, be sure to return the old ones.

Some one else called the (I don't know at what number) and they were told not to bother shipping the heaters back.

I guess it depends on who you get.

I will pick up any Marineland stealth heaters for free in S Surrey that you folks don't want to be bothered with.
Cheers.


----------



## mikebike

Hi Skric,
which Petland?
the one at Grandview corners has no knowlege of the replacement policy.

Mike


----------



## skrick

It is petsmart on Scott rd and 72


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mikeike said:


> I
> I will pick up any Marineland stealth heaters for free in S Surrey that you folks don't want to be bothered with.


I'm personally going to take mine out and go to Petsmart and get a credit, but buy my heaters from J&L. I'd rather give them my money. But there seems to be concern that J&L doesn't sell what some people want.


----------



## turtlez

mikeike said:


> It is odd how the replacements are working.
> I called the number 1800 338 4896
> and they will send me 2 replacement heaters, be sure to return the old ones.
> 
> Some one else called the (I don't know at what number) and they were told not to bother shipping the heaters back.
> 
> I guess it depends on who you get.
> 
> I will pick up any Marineland stealth heaters for free in S Surrey that you folks don't want to be bothered with.
> Cheers.


Did they say what they fixed in the replacement heaters? I like the size and durability of the stealth pros, which is why I bought them, and the only other replacements I would get for my 2 250's would be ebo jagers..which are huge and glass, which I hate.

Are the replacements fixed? or was it just a customer service rep that had no clue what was going on and thought a replacement would suffice?

I heard "visitherms" are the replacements? You sure they arent just sending you 2 visitherms?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They are sending the glass visitherms.


----------



## mikebike

Yes they are sending me the glass visitherms.
I am to return my original Stealth pro heaters in the Fed EX packaging the replacements come in.


----------



## turtlez

Oh. hmm.
I just called Mr.Pets and they have no clue about the recall even though they sell these. They sell them for $55 for the 250 watts though!! hahaha Mr.Pet's
Do you guys know of any place that sells the fluval e series? Does Petsmart?


----------



## Maxxxboost

I was just at King Ed and and purchased the Fluval E series. At king Ed, they sell for$67.99 i think for the 200W/300W.

They haven't pulled the Steath Pro yet. Their wall is filled with them.


----------



## striker

Has anyone returned a pro to king ed?? I still have my receipt


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Mr. Pets on commercial knows about the recall, they have pulled all there heaters already.


----------



## turtlez

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Mr. Pets on commercial knows about the recall, they have pulled all there heaters already.


I wonder if they will refund if I don't have the receipt. I have 2 250 watters.

I want to return these to a store where I can actually use my store credit to buy something I want. For example, J & L don't carry the fluval E series, and neither does Petsmart. Mr. Pets does however...so I guess I'll call the one on commercial and see if they can give me some credit. The one on westwood street gave me a "huuu?" when I called, and they passed the phone around to 3 sales reps who had no clue about the recall to begin with.


----------



## BubBleBee

If you purchased a heater in the beginning of Feb....are the ones that they are doing quality control......hope this helps...Only heaters purchased this month are effected..../defected....


----------



## RD.

> Only heaters purchased this month are effected..../defected....


Their defective heaters go back well over a year. You might want to read this if you haven't already.

Marineland to stop selling some Stealth Pro Heaters, investigate quality issues

The ML series have been on retail shelves for at least 6-12 months, as that's when I purchased one of mine. I also just recently had one of my older Stealths (ETP series) leak stray voltage/current, enough to trip my GFCI breaker, as did a friend of mine. I have now removed all Stealth & Stealth Pro heaters from my systems, no matter the age or model number.


----------



## jay_leask

mikeike said:


> Yes they are sending me the glass visitherms.
> I am to return my original Stealth pro heaters in the Fed EX packaging the replacements come in.


they pay the shipping for the return i hope?


----------



## jay_leask

crazy thing about all this is i just had mine blow a couple of months back and they sent me a new stealth pro. now i guess i have to call them again to see whats up.


----------



## BubBleBee

They said they won't take mine back nor send me out one as it was bought well before February and I am not affected. I beg to differ...but what can you do....so I will have to get another heater shortly down the road on my own. Thank you for adding the link....really helpful


----------



## 2wheelsx2

BubBleBee said:


> They said they won't take mine back nor send me out one as it was bought well before February and I am not affected. I beg to differ...but what can you do....so I will have to get another heater shortly down the road on my own. Thank you for adding the link....really helpful


Did you bring to PetSmart? I thought it was no questions asked?


----------



## Keri

They are sending me a new one and I told them mine was bought before February. Phone back, get a different person.


----------



## mikebike

When I phoned they told me to return my old ones in the package the replacement ones come in.

The second time I called ( I found I had more) they told me to return them in the FedEx package and to call FedEx or call them (Marineland) back to arrange pick up.

But I already swapped mine out at Paul's Aquariums in Surrey.

Now I need to find 3 more old ones to ship back.

Cheers
Mike is S Surrey


----------



## TeriyakiSawce

I bought my 200 Watt heater from J&L last month. I have my recept and everything so will try let me exchange the product?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you have your receipt, J&L is pretty awesome. I'm sure you'll have no problems. Just give them a call if you are concerned.


----------



## BubBleBee

Thanx i will call back cuz i actually have two...


----------



## Diztrbd1

if it were me Bobbi....I would take them to Petsmart and get the credit , then go to J&L and buy a couple Ebo Jagers. I heard Marineland was sending Visitherms out as replacements. Every visitherm I have is unreliable! The actual water temp doesn't match up to the heaters setting & I had one die this weekend and because I didn't look at my thermometer due to the heater light was on, when I found out the heater wasn't really working and the water had dropped from 82 to 70, all my fish were hiding in a cave trying to keep warm. Thankfully one of my plants had gotten uprooted and when I went to put it back is when I realized what was goin on. From here on out I will be using the Jagers or get an inline one when I get a canister filter.


----------



## BubBleBee

I like the sounds of the inline but dont have the know how....I will take mine back to petsmart as that is where i got mine from. thanks John


----------



## 2wheelsx2

BubBleBee said:


> I like the sounds of the inline but dont have the know how....I will take mine back to petsmart as that is where i got mine from. thanks John


Inline is simple. Stop the canister. Pull the intake out of the water so it loses siphon. Put a bucket under the outlet hose where you want to put the heater and cut the hose at right angles so you have square ends. Put the heater on, by inserting at each end and the screw the tighteners back in and get the filter primed and the set the temp of the heater and plug in. Should take 20 minutes max.

Now if you have a Fluval with ribbed hoses, forget everything I typed.


----------



## rwong2k10

i just checked with JL the 25 watt one I got isn't being recalled


----------



## EDGE

100w and up is recalled.


----------



## gklaw

Just got this from MOPS.ca

"We have just received a notice from Marineland halting the sale of their Stealth and Stealth PRO line of heaters due to potential quality issues. This stop sale applies to all 100 watt or greater Stealth or Stealth PRO heaters."

Does anyone know if PetsMart is taking in the Stealth 100W without receipt?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I believe Ming already posted that PetSmart will give store credits without receipts. I pulled my 250 W stealths today and replaced them with 300 W Ebo Jagers.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just a follow up to my last post. I went to PetSmart today and they got the manager and offered me credit or a replacement heater and I took the credit. $103 for 2x250 W Stealth (non-Pro). They were very good about and apparently, there have been a lot of people going in. There was a guy doing the same thing as me as I was leaving. I used the $ to get Fluval M series (wanted to try an M but they didn't have it), a bottle of Prime, and a jar of Nutrafin Max Pleco Logs. Still have enough credit left for some fish, and wanted some otos or Farlowellas, but they were too busy.


----------



## gklaw

Cool. Just want to make sure they took the Stealth. Should have kept the three I sold a few months back 

Lucky guy who bought them. Of course luckier if they had not blown yet


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, the one employee knew what to do right away, so they must be filing into the stores for the exchanges.


----------



## Keri

UPDATE: I received my new visi-therm in the mail today.... but they only sent a 200w, not a 250w like I need to replace!! That's no good, I run 2 x 250w in my 120g tank, I dont want to "overdrive" the 200w so I have written the rep back and we'll see what happens now. They did get it here pretty quickly


----------



## mikebike

I got my 2 X 200 watt visi-therms this week but there is no address label or return address to return the old ones.

2 heaters and 1 ft of bubble wrap in a 1 X 12 X 18" box.
Lucky they did not break.


----------



## mdwflyer

3 stealth pro 250w's went in to Petsmart tonight for store credit.


----------



## Elle

The only stealth pro I have is in my cray tank...and it's crap and getting turfed to be replaced by an ebo jager. It's set to 86 and the tank is barely at 70. Fortunately the crays like it at that temp.

I had a thread a while back on how crappy these heaters are..sadly I can't say I'm surprised by the recall.


----------



## traco

Well, I knew about this problem ... water change yesterday in my 90 and pulled the stealth ... this is what it looked like! So off I went to PetSmart. They wouldn't take it back without a receipt. So here I am reading up on everyone's done.

I feel like a bad fish owner! My poor fish had to live with this in their tank!


----------



## mdwflyer

Which petsmart? I took my 3 stealth pro's to the 72nd and scott rd store with no receipts last week with no problems.


----------



## traco

over on vancouver island


----------



## rg500

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just a follow up to my last post. I went to PetSmart today and they got the manager and offered me credit or a replacement heater and I took the credit. $103 for 2x250 W Stealth (non-Pro). They were very good about and apparently, there have been a lot of people going in. There was a guy doing the same thing as me as I was leaving. I used the $ to get Fluval M series (wanted to try an M but they didn't have it), a bottle of Prime, and a jar of Nutrafin Max Pleco Logs. Still have enough credit left for some fish, and wanted some otos or Farlowellas, but they were too busy.


So they are giving credit for the "non" Stealth heaters too even though there is no recall for them? Which location please?


----------



## gklaw

Grandview and Rupert for sure. Returned 2 x 100W for over $70 after taxes. Good deal


----------



## Diztrbd1

rg500 said:


> So they are giving credit for the "non" Stealth heaters too even though there is no recall for them? Which location please?


to my knowledge ,only the stealth "pro" is what petsmart is taking back. I recently had a visitherm heater go bad, emailed marineland about it and they sent me a new one and didn't want the old one back apparently as the email said nothing about returning it, nor did the package the new one came in. They were very good about replacing it fast and easy.



traco said:


> Well, I knew about this problem ... water change yesterday in my 90 and pulled the stealth ... this is what it looked like! So off I went to PetSmart. They wouldn't take it back without a receipt. So here I am reading up on everyone's done.


If it's a stealth pro 100, 200 or 250 watt heater they should be taking them back below is a copy of the letter Petsmart sent out. Should tell them to contact the other stores or their main office to verify it. They can even google it.... it's on almost every aquarium related forum on the net. If nothing else , contact Marineland and they will take care of your heaters. Replaced my visitherm heater and never asked for a receipt, how long I had it or even requested the old one to be sent back.

*Petsmart will do the following
If you have the receipt and it's within 60 days , you can get a full refund
if you don't then they will do 1 of 2 things:
1) issue a store credit 
2) let you exchange it

here is a copy of the email Petsmart sent out:

February 11, 2011

Dear Valued PetSmart Pet Parent,

Marineland has issued a voluntary withdrawal of the Stealth PRO Submersible Heater (100, 200 and 250 watt). The product is being withdrawn due to a quality issue.

If you have this product, please stop using it immediately and take the following steps:

1. Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity
2. Let the heater cool for 15 minutes
3. Remove the heater from the tank

Please bring the product to your closest PetSmart for a full refund or exchange. Replace the product with a comparable heater as soon as possible to maintain the temperature of your aquarium. A PetSmart store associate can help you select the right heater for your aquatic environment.

If you have questions about this withdrawal, please call Marineland Customer Service at 800-526-0650 or 800-432-6986.

At PetSmart, we are concerned pet parents, too. We will continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet during this time.*


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The ones I returned were the old Stealths, not the Pros. Not sure if they changed their minds or not, as that was over a month ago now.


----------



## gklaw

I just returned an old 100W this Sat for a credit of $31.99 plus tax.


----------



## traco

Thanks, Diztrbd1 (John). I'll print off that info and go in with it ... will see what they say then.


----------



## JTang

gklaw said:


> Grandview and Rupert for sure. Returned 2 x 100W for over $70 after taxes. Good deal


Nice! I will bring my 250W Stealth there tomorrow!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

JTang said:


> Nice! I will bring my 250W Stealth there tomorrow!


I got my credit at the Market Crossing Petsmart on Marine Way close to Byrne Road, which may be more convenient for you.


----------



## JTang

Got 56 bucks credit.


----------



## lizardlady58

*my stealth heater exploded as well....are fumes dangerous?*

I feel bad for the poor people that had their tanks destroyed. In this respect I am very lucky. My heater exploded earlier tonight in a seventy gallon grow out system inhabited by two hundred baby percula clowns. I have picked out all the pieces of plastic and done a half water change (I only had a small amount of sea water premade). The smell is just awful and it has stunk up the whole house. It is also still eminating from the baby tanks. I am more concerned however about the health of my family and the baby clowns. Does anyone know the effects of the noxious fumes? I have called the company and emailed them but it is late at night and no one is available.


----------



## lizardlady58

*mine has exploded...are the fumes poisinous?*

I feel bad for the poor people that had their tanks destroyed. In this respect I am very lucky. My heater exploded earlier tonight in a seventy gallon grow out system inhabited by two hundred baby percula clowns. I have picked out all the pieces of plastic and done a half water change (I only had a small amount of sea water premade). The smell is just awful and it has stunk up the whole house. It is also still eminating from the baby tanks. I am more concerned however about the health of my family and the baby clowns. Does anyone know the effects of the noxious fumes? I have called the company and emailed them but it is late at night and no one is available.


----------



## Diztrbd1

just my opinion but it's probably is just from the electrical, electrical fires and such usually stink pretty bad and linger for awhile. I would open a window and let it air out. I wouldn't think there would be any harmful effects in the air to worry about. Don't know about the water, but water changes would only be a good thing Unfortunately, you probably won't be able to talk to anyone at marineland till Monday morn. I would definitely call them ,as it will take them a few days to reply to your email.


----------



## punchbuggy

Marineland UpdateURGENT UPDATE.

Dated April 21.

All Stealth AND Stealth PRO. RECALLED. 25W to 300W

SEND THEM ALL BACK!

Marineland UpdateMarineland Update


----------



## fkshiu

punchbuggy said:


> Marineland UpdateURGENT UPDATE.
> 
> Dated April 21.
> 
> All Stealth AND Stealth PRO. RECALLED. 25W to 300W
> 
> SEND THEM ALL BACK!
> 
> Marineland UpdateMarineland Update


Anyone know if CSA has pulled its certification yet?


----------



## The Guy

*UPDATE on stealth heaters*

I received an e-mail from MOPS mail order pet supplies yesterday saying that Marineland in conjuction with United pet group have decided that they will do a voluntary recall of all stealth heaters 100 watts and higher. this includes Marineland black stealth & stealth pro series, the reason being possible wiring problem. Call 1 - 800 - 338 - 4896 Monday to Friday to arrange a replacement of the faulty heater. I have a older black stealth heater so I called them and they are sending me a Visatherm to replace it.
Once you get the replacement they would like the old back, I guess so they can check them out and find the problem point.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## fkshiu

*All* retailers should be exchanging Stealths for other heaters now. I got the same email from J&L.


----------

